# We are getting off the swing (another rant)



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I have decided that my wife and I are no longer playing with other couples. The reason is is because my wife just doesnt care to have sex with anyone other than me (which is great). *However, she is not happy about my decision.* She says she enjoys being in the sexually charged environment of swing clubs. she also likes the fantasy and role playing (that we do in our bed) about playing with others. My problem is that she seldom plays with anyone and that when we are role playing and talking about fantasies (in our bed) she says to me that she wants to do "it" but then when the night comes for us to go to the swing club (or date) she doesnt do anything. Ill play with another couple and she will be there just watching and maybe touching. For me its a let down because I *LOVE* watching her have fun.

The other thing is that I do most of the leg work. Meaning I am the one that sets up dates (with other people). I am the one that gets the babysitter. She does nothing. Im the one that makes the first move unless the other woman does  She seldom flirts with the other guy or touches him.

I have told her that I am no longer going to suggest going to a swing club. I am also not going to initiate fantasy talk in our bed. 

Again I just need to rant a bit. Thanks!


----------



## jfv (May 29, 2012)

The Swingers Board

You'd probably get more feedback if you post this rant here.


----------



## IsGirl3 (Nov 13, 2012)

sounds like your wife just doesn't like the swinging lifestyle anymore. what's wrong with that?


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Again I just need to rant a bit. Thanks!


I have a bunch of questions about swinging. My wife and I have been married a very long time. We have a monogamous relationship and no desire to change that. However, we have talked about booking a "couples only" cruise just to experience the adult atmosphere. However, from what I've read about these cruises, they often attract a significant number of swingers. In fact, some travel sites make it very difficult to distinguish between a couples cruise and a swingers cruise. Are they one in the same?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

NeverEnuff said:


> I have a bunch of questions about swinging. My wife and I have been married a very long time. We have a monogamous relationship and no desire to change that. However, we have talked about booking a "couples only" cruise just to experience the adult atmosphere. However, from what I've read about these cruises, they often attract a significant number of swingers. In fact, some travel sites make it very difficult to distinguish between a couples cruise and a swingers cruise. Are they one in the same?


Are you looking for a cruise for swinging? 

A simple search on the net provides plenty of legitimate couples cruises for the monogamous non-swinging couple.


----------



## MrHappyHat (Oct 24, 2012)

Sounds like she has a female version of the cuckold fetish.


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

MrAvg said:


> My wife and I are by no means ever going to swing. But I was wanting to maybe just do a adult clothing optional cruise. They seem to becoming more popular.


Yep, that's what we're looking into as well, but there seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there. The nudist sites claim that being naked around other people has nothing to do with sensuality and that you don't really notice other people being naked once you've spent a few hours around them. On the other hand, these adults only cruises are almost always clothing optional and emphasize the "sexually charged" environment as one of the main attractions.

My wife and I have never been naked in front of anyone, but if we could get into better shape, I think we'd consider it. As far as the sexually charged environment goes, that actually appeals to me. What concerns me is mixing nudity, alcohol and a wild party with a bunch of swingers in the midst. Even if there were no experienced swingers on-board, I have to believe that the temptation to go too far could be quite intense.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

IslandGirl3 said:


> sounds like your wife just doesn't like the swinging lifestyle anymore. what's wrong with that?


*She does like the swing lifestyle. She doesnt want to stop.* She is very picky on men however. I am not very picky on women 

She even suggested we go to the club this weekend.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

NeverEnuff said:


> Yep, that's what we're looking into as well, but there seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there. The nudist sites claim that being naked around other people has nothing to do with sensuality and that you don't really notice other people being naked once you've spent a few hours around them. On the other hand, these adults only cruises are almost always clothing optional and emphasize the "sexually charged" environment as one of the main attractions.
> 
> My wife and I have never been naked in front of anyone, but if we could get into better shape, I think we'd consider it. As far as the sexually charged environment goes, that actually appeals to me. What concerns me is mixing nudity, alcohol and a wild party with a bunch of swingers in the midst. Even if there were no experienced swingers on-board, I have to believe that the temptation to go too far could be quite intense.


Swingers cruises are *soooooooooooooo *much fun. I highly recommend them! Even for those people that are plain vanilla.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

MrHappyHat said:


> Sounds like she has a female version of the cuckold fetish.


She has suggested I find a girlfriend and I did (several) potential women on AM. However, when it came for me to meet with the other woman my wife changed her mind. I was a little frustrated but okay with her changing her mind I do understand her concerns. *We do communicate A LOT*. I try to put my self in her shoes and imagine her going on a date with a guy and cannot handle it. She doesnt have any issues, with me, playing with women as long as she is there and she get some attention from me and or the other woman as well. She could care less about the other guy.


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> Swingers cruises are *soooooooooooooo *much fun. I highly recommend them!


I've been researching them and that seems to be the typical report.


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

Maneo said:


> Are you looking for a cruise for swinging?
> 
> A simple search on the net provides plenty of legitimate couples cruises for the monogamous non-swinging couple.


We're not swingers. We're both too jealous and insecure to consider that lifestyle. I'd be very apprehensive about taking a swinger's cruise, but I swear, everything I read about them makes it sound like the best adult vacation a couple could imagine. I've yet to read a report where anyone regretted it. In fact, nearly everyone who does it, does it again. I'd love to try it, but I'm just not sure my wife and I would fit in. We're old, we're out of shape, and worst of all, we're monogamous.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

NeverEnuff said:


> We're not swingers. We're both too jealous and insecure to consider that lifestyle. I'd be very apprehensive about taking a swinger's cruise, but I swear, everything I read about them makes it sound like the best adult vacation a couple could imagine. I've yet to read a report where anyone regretted it. In fact, nearly everyone who does it, does it again. I'd love to try it, but I'm just not sure my wife and I would fit in. We're old, we're out of shape, and worst of all, we're monogamous.


So dont screw any other people. Just go and watch. We've met lots of vanilla folks on the swingers cruises weve been on. as for being to old?? Seriously? are ya dead?


----------



## NeverEnuff (Jan 2, 2013)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> So dont screw any other people. Just go and watch.


There's something I'm curious about. Just about every website that markets social nudity claims that erections are not common among males in a crowd of naked people. I find that difficult to believe. I'd probably die of a massive orgasm!


----------

